# Stereo Cabinetry



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello,

I am designing my gameroom and i have a recessed section at the end of the room where I would like to have cabinets to house my audio equipment, DVD's, etc. I would like it to have a glass door to be able to view and remotely control the audio equip. Does anyone know or have links to people that make/sell this? Thanks.I would like to put a granite type counter on top of this.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you want to fit a certain dimension, then custom built by a cabinet shop may be your best route. 

If you are flexible on dimensions, there are several AV cabinet makers who have glass doors. Salamander is one of them; I purchased one of their Synergy cabinets about 6 months ago and it is beautiful. It is very strong, but I am not sure it would bear the weight of a granite top - again, custom is likely the way to go for that. 

Here is a link to Salamander's website if you want to take a look at what they offer:

http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/products/av.jsp

They have glass doors and also perforated metal that allows IR remote signals to pass thru. There will be some attenuation in the IR signal, though.


----------

